# TUG Viewing Problems



## JanB (Nov 23, 2007)

I've had this problem lately when viewing multi-page threads.  I cannot get beyond page 1 in either the main thread or the outline shown above the thread.  For instance, I see in the thread, Hawaii-Hanalei Bay Resort question, showing there are 33 responses.  However, I can only get 19 of those.  There is no option on the page to click on additional pages to view the remainder of the responses.  When I go to the top and see the outline of the responses, there, too, I can only see to #19.

What am I doing wrong and what do I need to do to correct it?

Thanks,
Jan


----------



## Icarus (Nov 24, 2007)

It might be as simple as the page not finishing loading. Refresh the page and see if it loads the rest of the page.

I just looked at the thread you referred to, and for me, all 34 entries display on one page, but I probably have my preferences set to display 50 or more entries on a single page. If it stopped at 19, that probably just means that the page didn't completely load the first time.

-David


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 24, 2007)

As this is a BBS viewing problem, I'm moving this thread to the About TUG BBS forum.

It sounds as though you are viewing a cached copy of an old version of that page.  Try clicking your Reload/Refresh button to get a fresh copy.

[Edited to add:]  Your mention of viewing the outline of the top makes me think you are viewing in threaded or in hybrid threaded mode.  Please see this post regarding thread viewing options:
Can't see all the posts in a thread


----------

